# English language news in Portugal?



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

Moving to Portugal soon. Is there an English-language newspaper or website with daily local and national Portuguese news?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PORTUGAL NEWS available online and on Facebook. ALGARVE RESIDENT


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Portugal News - Portugal`s national newspaper in English
https://www.facebook.com/PortugalNews/

https://www.facebook.com/AlgarveResident/


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A useful site for some information

Crime Prevention Information from Safe Communities Algarve


----------

